# Level Half Pipe Gloves (biomex wrist guard) short review



## planters49 (Nov 15, 2012)

I went snowboarding for the first time in 10 years over the weekend, so I was basically starting over. I was using Level Half Pipe Gloves with the biomex wrist guards that are built in. They were awesome. I fell a bunch and at the end of the weekend, I had no pain in my wrists at all. The gloves have removable liners too which you don't have to use in order to use the biomex wrist guards. I didn't use the liners since the weather was warm. My hands stayed dry too.


----------



## Someoldguy (Jun 21, 2011)

I picked these gloves up last season on sale and have been pretty happy with them. A little annoying getting them on and off. The liners were overkill, never used them once. 

I also took many years off from snowboarding and had to sort of learn over again last season, I had forgotten how to fall correctly and messed up my wrist. These gloves saved my wrists several times from falls where I tried to use my hands to break my fall (instinctively).

Not sure how much they help for more experienced riders that know not to stick their hands out to break their fall. I still use the biomex wrist things inside the gloves, but don't think they have "saved" me as much as my first few days getting back into snowboarding.


----------

